# *OFFICIAL* ATA 2012 ArcheryTalk Pictures



## Kurt D.

Everyone is setting up today. Soon these isles of crates will be crowded with people.


----------



## Kurt D.




----------



## Kurt D.

NOV RUT (Shawn) Excited to be here!


----------



## Kurt D.

Kurt D. (me) Also Excited to be here!


----------



## Kurt D.

It takes MILES of carpet to cover this place!


----------



## Kurt D.




----------



## Kurt D.




----------



## Kurt D.




----------



## Kurt D.




----------



## Kurt D.




----------



## Kurt D.




----------



## Kurt D.




----------



## Kurt D.




----------



## Kurt D.




----------



## Kurt D.




----------



## Kurt D.

Much more pictures to come!


----------



## Kurt D.




----------



## Kurt D.

The new Rytera Alien XT!


----------



## Kurt D.




----------



## Kurt D.




----------



## Kurt D.




----------



## Kurt D.




----------



## Kurt D.




----------



## Kurt D.




----------



## Kurt D.




----------



## Kurt D.




----------



## Kurt D.




----------



## Kurt D.




----------



## Kurt D.




----------



## Kurt D.

Ted Nugent signing at the Gold Tip booth. We are going to try to get a video interview with him soon.


----------



## Kurt D.




----------



## Kurt D.

First Lite Camo


----------



## Kurt D.

Sitka Gear


----------



## Kurt D.

Scent-Lok


----------



## Kurt D.




----------



## Kurt D.




----------



## Kurt D.




----------



## Kurt D.

Hoyt was doing a free bow drawing.


----------



## Kurt D.

Ted Nugent with the Martin Archery crew.


----------



## Kurt D.

Ted Nugent hanging out at the Martin Archery booth.


----------



## Kurt D.




----------



## Kurt D.




----------



## Kurt D.




----------



## Kurt D.

Panoramic from on top of PSE's truck.









Click for full resolution


----------



## hydro0309

sexy stuff!


----------

